# Smoking amateur



## Mackah (Nov 23, 2017)

g'day from over the ditch, 

First time poster

I'm after a bit of advice, I'm after a smoker (my first) but I'm conflicted as to what type of smoker to get, my first impression was an offset smoker, but after reading a fair few articles, I don't know if as a first of cooker I should get an offset or a bullet type smoker..

I know the offset is a bit more "work" but when I cook a roast on a bbq, I usually put some work into it but I want the whole cook in my control, but in saying that I've read that it's for the pros, then I read the WSMs can do everything a smoker can and it's a lot easier..I just dunno if I want easy

Any of you blokes have some opinions on either or? 

Cheers


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Nov 23, 2017)

Please remove


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 23, 2017)

Greetings.. Hope you take your time and choose right. 
Take care and have fun!
Welcome..


----------



## old sarge (Nov 26, 2017)

I used an offset for a good many years.  It was an inexpensive Brinkmann Smoke-n-Pit Pro. I was younger then and did not mind the work in keeping it fueled and rotating meat.  It was fun.  Sure turned out a lot of good food. Turned 60 and got a tad lazy and went electric. Started with a Cookshack and now have a Smokin-it.  Good food; no effort.  Off-set, pellet, gas fired or electric - they all have their strong points and adherents.  Whichever way you go, invest in quality and reliability. And good  luck!


----------

